# How to install the printer driver for lexmark S305 properly

## hans_da

Hello all,

I have just got a Lexmark S305 printer. The website provides the drivers for linux as a .rpm.sh and .deb.sh file for deb and rpm based system. And the driver is only for x86. The driver basically start certain daemon to deal with the printing request.  On ubuntu it works without problem. The question is that I don't know how I can install that properly under Gentoo.

The website is at:

http://support.lexmark.com/index?locale=en&segment=DOWNLOAD&startover=y&userlocale=EN_US&question=S305&productCode=LEXMARK_IMPACT_S305&page=answers&detectedProductFacet=CMS-CATEGORY_REF.LEXMARK.PRODUCTS.ALLINONE.LEXMARK_IMPACT_S305&searchid=1266871601878#2

Thanks, and any suggestion would be nice.

----------

## Jaglover

Well, I'd unpack that RPM package. (You can use rpm2tgz to convert it.) Then I'd copy the files into correct places in directory tree. Common sense may be required.   :Smile: 

----------

